# Dark theme for FreeBSD Forums



## scotia (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi all,

is there a dark theme (dark background, etc.) for this site?  I can see a blue theme, and the default, but no dark theme.  Am I missing something?

If not, can one choose one's own colour scheme?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2019)

scotia said:


> If not, can one choose one's own colour scheme?


Those themes are a feature of the Xenforo forum software.


----------



## scotia (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks, but that doesn't really answer my questions.  Although I might infer "no, no and no".

If I bought a theme (https://www.themehouse.com/xenforo/2/themes/uix-classic-dark, for example) for a whopping $35, how would I get the administrator of the forum to add it?

Scott


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 16, 2019)

Some browsers these days (Firefox, Chrome) allow for the injection of user CSS.
Possibly rather than the forums providing the theme you want, you can maintain your own user-side CSS?

Other than the buzzword "user CSS", I know pretty much nothing more about it. You might like to check out:

https://davidwalsh.name/firefox-user-stylesheet


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi Mate

Use Firefox userContent.css
You just need to examine the Forum css and then override it

See here for my solarized dark theme for google


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 16, 2019)

I use for Chromium Dark Theme for Chrome.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 16, 2019)

Chrome and Chromium removed the ability to use custom style sheets so you have to use an extension instead

One of the most popular extension for changing css on chrome was called stylish,
but then it was banned for tracking users

So i tend to avoid those kind of extensions and use Firefox with a userContent.css file,
not to mention that Firefox works a lot better on Freebsd than Chromium


----------



## scotia (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions.  I use Safari and I think the user stylesheet is system-wide.  There is an extension but just as NapoleonWils0n mentioned for Chromium, the Safari extension also has data-theft concerns.

Surely the best solution is for the forum administrator to install a theme to make it easy for all users.

I've sent an email to the forum contact so we'll see what happens.


----------



## eax.qbyte (Dec 17, 2019)

scotia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> is there a dark theme (dark background, etc.) for this site?  I can see a blue theme, and the default, but no dark theme.  Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for your question, I didn't know you can change theme from forum itself. I just checked it and seems like they've recently added dark theme option.
/// ================
// By the way I think dark theme can be a lot more beautified. because when you choose
// a dark background you have acually opened space to use more variety of colors.
// Currently the dark forum theme only changes the white BG color to dark gray, 
// with no care about changing other colors to suit it.
// =================


----------



## scotia (Dec 17, 2019)

eax.qbyte said:


> I just checked it and seems like they've recently added dark theme option



Yes Lars was kind enough to create it after I contacted the forum admin.  I think it's still being tweaked but it's certainly much easier on the eyes at 2 o'olock in the morning than the lighter themes!


----------

